# How do you answer the phone?



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

All kidding aside, how do you answer the phone when a client or supplier or someone else you have professional dealings calls you?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

i like to keep it simple, the way my Dad taught me when i worked for his property management company

"Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening Jason Daley"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What the  do you want.

:w00t: :laughing:

LRG WoodCrafting, Leo speaking, how may I help you?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Depends 
Sometimes I do "WHAT!!!!"
"Hello, This is Cole"
"Cole's Custom Creations how can we help you"
"CCC this is Cole"

Cole


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello? This is Jeremy....


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

It was hard at first but I'm in the habit now , "irongate builders, this is Nate"


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have caller ID so I change what I say. If it is a client I know I will answer with Hi (insert client name here) how are you today.

If I don't recognize the number and it is an unfamiliar area code I let the machine take it. The machine will rarely take a message from those numbers because they are solicitors. If it isn't important enough to leave a message it certainly wasn't important enough for me to answer it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys ever get a really long intro and it annoys you? 

My Havc guys secretary is terrible. Some thing to the effect of. 

"Hello this is Janet with Source One Heating and Cooling. How would you like me to direct your call today? We have Bill available for sales or Shaun is available for service."

I just cut her off today and blurted out Shaun! Felt kind of bad but was in a hurry.

Cole


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> You guys ever get a really long intro and it annoys you?


Ya a name and company is good but to much more just becomes a pain


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

"Subia Masonry " too simple.

My brother always says I talk like a middle age white man dealing with a customer.

I tell him "Whatever sells bro,When dat phone Jingels, Its Game time.":thumbup:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate the ones who answer with 

"Joe Blowes Pizza, Home of the 4 ft triangular double decker pizza....Mary speaking.....we're celebrating pick your nose holiday this month. All anchovy pizzas come with a free drink for a limited time only this month and also cost just $56 right now. Would you like to try our 3 flavor pasta tonight?........"

Me.............

"Uh, no...........I was just calling to see how late you're open......."


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello, this is John


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Well first I pick it up....


Than if its the office its "good morning/afternoon Shively Construction Company"

If its my cell whoever is calling has it for a reason so its normally just hello. If its a local number I don't recognize ill answer with "hello this is Matt". If its the rare out of state cell phone call,they talk to my machine.

If its my fax I answer it with "BEEP...BEEP...BEEP"


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Typically it is "Good Morning, Good Afternoon, or Good Evening this is Chuck"


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use a cell phone only. If I recognize the caller, I will usually just say hello Mr. or Mrs. so and so.
If I don't recognize the caller, it's ...Hello, this is Rob.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

"Talk to me"


----------



## Skullmonkey (Dec 22, 2009)

"Service, may I help you? "


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate to say it, but. "Hello"


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Depends
> Sometimes I do "WHAT!!!!"
> "Hello, This is Cole"
> "Cole's Custom Creations how can we help you"
> ...


multiple personalities?????? :whistling


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Can't answer the phone.
Too expensive!!
Why give my money to Verizon when I can keep it in my pocket.
Taught all my people and my clients to text. :thumbsup:
Unlimited texting!!!! :thumbup:
F**k Verizon!!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

this is Kevin


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My business name is my name (and I'm proud of it). I answer with my name if I don't know who's calling. 

If I do know who's calling, it ranges from "Hey Bob, how have you been?" to "What!?!?" to "Where's my money?".


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

If it's someone I recognize from caller I.D., it's usually, "Hey, (insert name)". If I don't recognize the number, it's usually, "Sheriff's Department".


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess "city morgue, you kill em we chill em" wont fly anymore huh?

usualy i just answer with hello, this is Isaak,


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I like to keep it short and to the point..."Kodiak" sometimes I'll come up with a witty comment, but usually keep it at that. Once whoever gets to talking, I'll introduce myself; I think this way creates more of a personal touch rather than the "name, rank, serial number" approach.

Plus this way if I piss someone off, or give them info they don't want/like, i can blame it on disgruntled employees later on. :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

"John here."

That's it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

New number: azz kiss, azz kiss, azz kiss this is Matt.

Known number: heeeellllloooooooooooo.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

"Rob speaking."

K.I.S.S.

If I don't recognize the number, "Tried & True Services, Rob speaking."

If it's Angus, "You have reached Rob with Tried & True Services, please leave your name, number and a brief message and I'll get back to you as soon as possible....*Beep*"


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't get the whole answering your business phone with "This is <your personal first name ONLY>.

I answer with my company name always unless I can see who is calling.

To me it's more professional. Am I wrong? Clue me in.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I don't get the whole answering your business phone with "This is <your personal first name ONLY>.
> 
> I answer with my company name always unless I can see who is calling.
> 
> To me it's more professional. Am I wrong? Clue me in.


Your right. I do the same. When you call walmart they dont say this is shquashka, its thanks for calling walmart.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I don't get the whole answering your business phone with "This is <your personal first name ONLY>.
> 
> I answer with my company name always unless I can see who is calling.
> 
> To me it's more professional. Am I wrong? Clue me in.


My name is my company name. They know who they're calling. I hope.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I don't get the whole answering your business phone with "This is <your personal first name ONLY>.
> 
> I answer with my company name always unless I can see who is calling.
> 
> To me it's more professional. Am I wrong? Clue me in.


I only answer with my name if I know who's calling, otherwise I say my business name and then my name...so I guess I agree. It's definitely more professional.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

If I'm calling a business to do business I like to hear the name so I know I called the right number....then, "this is Bob" or "how can I help you"

more importantly I want to hear a cheerful tone or at least something that assures me they want my business. 

I'm immediately turned off if I get the feeling I'm a nuisance! I *hate *bad customer service/etiquette....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but does anybody else hate having to listen to the long computer spiel about how to leave a message after the tone, or if you would like to leave a call back number blah, blah, blah, blah. Some of them seem to be 2-3 minutes long. If people don't know how to leave a message, I am pretty sure I don't want them as clients. If I haven't figured out how to leave a message, I should probably get a new job.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

There are two manners in which I answer a Phone.


"Good, Morning, Afternoon or Evening."



If the person calling is someone I really enjoy and know...


I MAY say, "Wassup Fukstik!"


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

If it's my brother Steve, I answer with, "Hi, is Bob there?"

If it's my employee, I say, "This is me, is that you?"


----------



## ECinc (Jun 10, 2006)

Go ahead caller, you're on the air.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

"Top of the World, God speaking. How may I help you?"

All kidding aside, I answer the ones I know by their name. I think that it makes the client feel "remembered" especially if you haven't done a project for them in a while.

Other calls get answered with the "ROVA Construction, this is Brian"


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate when ppl answer and call out my name. How do they know for sure it's me? Maybe my wife or kid is using the phone.

Then there are the hack business owners who just answer with "hello" That bugs me to.... wheres your professionalism man? If you use your phone for work and play.... u better be able to answer it properly every time.

I answer the ph for 3 different entities, and I always just say ... "hello this is Aaron" I even do it when I know who is calling. I never call out their name, what if it's the misses or hubby using the others phone?

So yeah.... short, simple, professional.
And I used to be a telemarketer in high school 2yrs worth of MCI phone service. I can be a real ham on the ph, once contact is established.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I only do a simple hello. I figure the caller knows who they are calling. If they don't know who they are calling, I don't want to talk to them! 

What bugs me is when people call and resond with a simple "Joe", as if to think I'm automatically remember who they are from the 1 of 500 voices I've heard on the phone over the last few years. When this happens it always makes for an awkward conversation.
Joe


----------



## trctimberworks (Apr 28, 2011)

I go the short professional route.

"TRC Timberworks, Tim speaking."

Or if it someone I know I still answer, "Tim speaking."

Drives me nuts to call another business to just hear "Hello". I like to know who I am calling. Mostly just to make sure it is the right number.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello works for me


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

No way, come on guys.
If you call a business and the voice on the other end just says "hello" then where does the conversation go from there?

ME: ring ring ring
Business: Hello
Me: um.... yes hi I was calling to get my gutters cleaned, is this the gutter guy?
Business: yes, how can I help you?
Me: never mind, have a nice a day.
CLICK

Isn't the professional supposed to lead the client?
How does the caller know he got the right number?
I'm calling a business, I'm not your huckleberry.

Answer the phone like you have a purpose, and can back it up.

Hello just screams non professional.
(don't read into it and think I'm calling anyone here a hack) 
I'm just saying you only get one shot at 1st impressions.

Hello is perfectly fine for face to face, or any time it's obvious who/what you represent.


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

As much as I would like to say "go" or "you got him." I just answer with my full name. I only give the cell number out to friends and customers under contract.


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

Agree with TRC: company name, then my name, with an open attitude, no matter the caller ID
Jim


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

i answer with the company name and "may I help you?"
what bugs me is when the caller asks for the owner, or the person in charge of electric or gas, or copy machine, etc. they never say who they are but it's obviously a cold call. 
And it also bugs me when sales people cold call you and ask for you by first name as if they know you. No "Mr" or last name. that's disrespectful; what makes them think they would get my business?


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

_Your dime, your time_ :laughing:

A simple _This is Bob_. Kinda makes it sound like my secretary transferred the call to me?!


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> You guys ever get a really long intro and it annoys you?
> 
> My Havc guys secretary is terrible. Some thing to the effect of.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pronto...

(just kidding)

usually "Hello,Gabe speaking"


----------



## 3Seasons (Feb 11, 2012)

ABC Construction, how can I help you!

Works for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I answer " this is Andrew" on my cell. People that call my cell know me or are a direct referral. Now if at the office, I answer with "good morning or afternoon, this is (company name), how can I help you. "


----------



## FLcontractor (Jan 15, 2012)

I own my contracting business and am a construction manger for another company so I answer "This is Greg". My name is all over everything so people usually call my number and know who I am .


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

txgencon said:


> If it's someone I recognize from caller I.D., it's usually, "Hey, (insert name)". If I don't recognize the number, it's usually, "Sheriff's Department".


I do the same thing about the sheriff's office lol


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I always answer with ,hello this is Pete, easy enough, if I have the chance to see to see the caller ID beforehand, that's the only time to cross the line and think fast, and say Hairy pizza or a variety of long plan concepts. The nice thing about being small is having photo recognition memory, good for defence.


----------

